# Slottech Video's



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

*Removed*

edit.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow man there is really something to building one of the high tech cars! all the lil jiggs are amazing.i like the concept of these cars being able to swap out easyily and different bushing and such. good job on the video who ever you are. sound like he is the maker of them. as for me i,m gonna go down to the cave n turn some laps with my old tjets.thanx for posting those videos hornet very informational and interesting!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Having been there myself, I burst out laughing, when Tony muttered about how difficult it is to keep things in frame while tying to work and talk.

I'm not a rabid inline fan, but do own a few. What I really enjoyed was his candor about the fundamentals and the matter of fact way the whole deal was presented. Strictly nuts, bolts and facts...I'd give it a 10 but we lost the Hendrix track after the first one AND we all know thats a major party foul. 

Thanx for taking the time to pop these up Rick. I had my memory refreshed, learned some new things and really enjoyed them!


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting these. Our group doesn't do much magnet racing (X2's), but it's informative to see how other cars are built. I learned something new today.


----------

